# Marylands greater Snows.....



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

68 GREYS AND ONLY 3 WHITES OUR HATCH WAS A GOOD ONE TO...ITS ALMOST IMPOSSIBLE TO GET ON GROUND HERE THOUGH.....


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

nice, how much does one of those guys weigh?


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice pile of birds!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Nice, how big are those things?

Do they decoy well? Do you have to use an obscene amount of dekes like we do for the little ones?


----------



## wtrfowlhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

nice to see u are getting on some snows backs home. i ish there were still some around. gotta get ready for spring season now haha.


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

There about 6 to 8 pounds ...but the funny thing is that they all look like there staving to death our snows here are skinny razor breast....back in the Dakota's they were as fat as can be ...wonder why...
we were using 450 avery full bodys....3 of us set them up in just under an hour....


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm assuming that they are all gray because they have aged so much right? They are like people, it even looks like some of those are balding! :lol: I think that greater snow juvies may be even more beautiful than lesser snow juvies, but nothing compares to the beauty that is the blue juvy. That's my take.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

goosebusters said:


> I'm assuming that they are all gray because they have aged so much right? They are like people, it even looks like some of those are balding! :lol: I think that greater snow juvies may be even more beautiful than lesser snow juvies, but nothing compares to the beauty that is the blue juvy. That's my take.


 Your not related to PJ are you?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Maverick said:


> Your not related to PJ are you?


I wish!

Nothing beats the slate grays. I know I'm not the only one.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

goosebusters said:


> Maverick said:
> 
> 
> > Your not related to PJ are you?
> ...


I will second that!


----------



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

I think the juvy blue is the most beautiful goose that migrates :beer:
Would love to have high lofted ceilings like Cabelas' and have about 100 of them mounted like they're leafing in.


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey George,

I did some hunting with Drew Smith of Del-Mar Waterfowl when they were just getting started out there. Hunted prime locations several times in MD and DE and I can tell you that the sky carp on the Atlantic Flyway are hard to decoy. We hunted over 4000+ decoys (takes 10 guys 4 hours to set up 1000 full bodies and 3000 rags) twice and never fired a shot near Prime Hook in Delaware. Glad to see that someone has better luck in that part of the country. As for me you can have it, there is no good way to get there because of traffic everywhere you turn.


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jan 17, 2007)

Looks like a good hatch, lots of dirties!!


----------

